# Unhide the Gaming Forum?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Unhide the Gaming forum?*​
Yes - make it visibile for everyone 1368.42%No - keep the public board bodybuilding only631.58%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There's a hidden Gaming forum on UK-M which people can join. I think it would be good to unhide this forum so that it is visible to everyone.

This is because I keep seeing game related threads in General Conversation and think this is probably due to the fact that people don't know the Gaming forum even exists. If it was publicly visible then it allows everyone to create those threads in the correct section and woudl probably attract more interest. This potentially paves the way for other 'Lifestyle' discussion areas that people may want to post in (if people want them), eg Male Fashion/Grooming, Sports etc.

The argument against this direction it is that some people feel UK-M should remain focused on bodybuilding and only forums related to that topic should be visible. Their concern is that adding additional sub-forums dilutes the core purpose of the site.

The argument for it is that this site is a community which attracts like-minded people. As with any community, people have varied interests and having extra forums to accommodate these interests would benefit the site and all members.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Lets ask gamesmaster.......................


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

No to gaming!! Sorry, a waste of life IMO.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I think it would add to the forum so dont see the harm in it. Plus it will keep boring games questions away from the general section


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hell Yeah!!

That's a good idea Lorian as the Gaming Community here is so small and so few discussions that I prefer to use Gamespot for gaming banter/advice!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

forget the gaming forum u got tons of websites for that this is bodybuilding, attracting young trolls on here aswell.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

keep it hidden


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

im a gamer and knew nothing of it....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i thought it had to be unlocked by completing the previous forum on hard mode or higher????


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Wouldn't particularly be bothered if it were opened, but as a preference I'd say keep it hidden, just make it more obvious it's there.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

When I play pooter games my diet goes to sh!t, nothing gets done and I feel like a waster. How do I join the hidden forum? ^_^


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Wouldn't particularly be bothered if it were opened, but as a preference I'd say keep it hidden, just make it more obvious it's there.


Agree with this...if that's possible to make it more obvious without unhiding it. I'd think you wouldn't want it showing up on Google searches etc and therefore attracting purely gamers...but if members were somehow made more aware of it that would be good, as I wasn't until now.

If that makes sense lol


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

iv been on here a year and still dont know how to request to join a hidden forum....


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Unhide it and create them more important sections like PCT, cardio.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

For those who want to join, regardless of this poll, do this:

1. Click on Settings at the top of the page

2. Click on Permission Groups on the left-hand menu

3. Click Join Group next to the Group you wish to be part of

4. Click Join Group


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

i didnt even know there was such a thing!!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't come here to game

I COME HERE TO GET HENCH!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

sakso said:


> i didnt even know there was such a thing!!


Theres a whole different world to UKM that we dont even know about!!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Lorian said:


> For those who want to join, regardless of this poll, do this:
> 
> 1. Click on Settings at the top of the page
> 
> ...


Yeah its not too hard to find but my request still has not been approved! lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

phoenixlaw said:


> Yeah its not too hard to find but my request still has not been approved! lol


I do them at least once a day.

There's no request from you? ...


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I do them at least once a day.
> 
> There's no request from you? ...


have you got my requests?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> No to gaming!! Sorry, a waste of life IMO.


Good job no-one asked for your opinion then isnt it :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

yes, its pretty much a dead board.

unhide it or remove it...


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I just applied because I get more headshots than pussy


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Not gaming....stuff on PCT, Cardio, & Physiology is much better, & more about bodybuilding.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Feelin-Big said:


> have you got my requests?


You have access to the MA.


----------

